# HD ISO... Carlisle/Versico?



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if carlisle makes a similiar product the to the Firestone/Genflex HD Iso coverboard? http://genflex.com/uploadedFiles/Shared_Content_Folder/2010%20HD%20ISO.pdf 

Not looking for R value, just a good high density cover board on wood decks in lieu of our usual fiberboard.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Ahh hah! found it. Secure Shield HD.... They don't really have it on their website or on any of the brochures, I knew they had something so I went searching through all the Technical Data Bulletins until I found it. http://www.versico.com/documents/reslib/SecurShield_HD_Jun10.pdf


----------

